# Demigod



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

*Demigod: A Tale of Heroes*​
_Long ago in Greek myth, there were tales of heroes with great skills, gifts, and powers, and it was said that these heroes were descendant of the gods themselves. Heracles, Perseus, Theseus, and Achilles, all created legends in their life with the help of their parent god respectfully. However, not all demigods made it through history to present day. Their legends lost in the folds of time, and forgotten finally revealed…

There was Hekos Argos the Violent, who went to the Oracle of Delphi to learn his violent rage comes from his father Ares, and Hektor, son of Eirene who started in the forge only to find out he was son of Hephaestus, the smith god himself. Even the minor gods had children, such as Tefos, born from the god Nemesis, and one who showed his father's characteristics of silence, there was Akantha who had her father, Apollo's beauty. Hades' son, Vespasian is also a forgotten hero of value, and Aldar son of the Messenger God, Hermes, all of them worthy heroes, all of them legends, and all of them forgotten...until now​_

Hekos: "Son, you know the truth now, you know I'm not your father, and that Ares is. You must leave, and gain the glory that the Gods have given you." Hekos' father said to him, "You have brought me bad reputations and hatred from many because of your temper. Now it's time for you to learn to harness your hatred, anger, and violence to become your true Father's son." With that, he closed the door in Hekos face.

It had been a few weeks since he talked his father into sending his sisters to the Temple of Athena, and Hekos' father had found out about his trip to see the Oracle in Delphi. He became angry and kicked Hekos out of the house.

Hekos walked into town and went to the smith to buy some weapons, he had only 3 minae on him sense he was kicked out so his choices were limited, but he did also have a plaque of Ares with him that his father gave him, it could be easily worth 6 minae, but would Hekos want to part with it?

ok Hekos, describe how it felt for your father figure to kick you out of your house, your feelings of the plaque, what you choose to do with it, and what you are going to buy.

Hektor: After your meeting with the mysterious man on the beach, you wake up in your uncle's house, and immediately you start preparing for your adventure. After a few hours you have finished collecting everything, and you head out to the city. After exchanging all you have you recieve 8 minae for it, however you still have a medallion of Hephaestus, it was your uncles, and it is worth 1 minae not much but it could be useful to have some extra cash.

OK just like Hekos you have ventured into the city for weapons, what do you buy? do you sell the medallion? how do you feel about it? also talk about selling your items

Tefos: After your run in with the cadaver you decide to go out and discover your own adventure. However being the cruel man you know him as, Lemos refused to give you anything but a few items he had no need for, after you go into the city you exchange the few things and you get only 1 minae for it. However you have a statue dedicated to Nemesis your Father, it's worth a whopping 8 minae and could help with your choices in weapons.

Just as the previous 2 what are your feelings towards Lemos giving you nothing, selling your items and buying your weapons

Akantha: You are the only one that chose to leave, and planned it with your parent-figure, because of this you're able to scrounge up enough items for 9 full minae, and excitedly you go to the smith for weapons, however you have a single medallion of Apollo there's nothing special about it, would you sell it for a minae?

You're different, have your conversation with the Hunter and bid farwell to him BUT HE DOES NOT GIVE YOU A BOW OR ARROWS, you must buy those at the smith.

Vespasian: After giving your majority of wealth away, you make it to greece where you go to the nearest city and buy your weapons, you have 4 minae to work with, but you have your gold-etched belt dedicated to Hades, you could sell it for 6 minae. Are you willing to part with one of your few items?

Same as the first few characters

Aldar: You finally have enough minae to begin your journey, 7 minae exact, and you head out to buy your weapons at the city.

Same as the others



(Okay guys sorry for the cookie cutter beginning but trust me everything that happens in your first post will affect the future of your characters)
all your smiths surprisingly have the same pricing! it is as follows

*Sword: 4 minae and 40 darchma
Bow: 6 minae
Shield: 2 minae and 60 darchma
Basic armour: 4 minae
Quiver of arrows: 2 minae
Warhammer: 4 minae
Club: 1 mina
1 mina = 100 darchma*


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vespasian stood in the market area of the town going over his options. He had four minae left to his name and he would need a weapon and some form of protection should he wish to survive the road ahead of him, yet he could not get a lot with only four minae. Silently he made his way to where the armorer was and nodded at the man as he looked over the selection, not a lot to be honest, he had seen much better items while living within the walls of Troy but sadly he was not there and needed to make due with what was here.

He wanted a sword, the maul was too big and ungainly while a sword was swift and beautiful. Yet he did not have enough even for that, he could sell his gold etched belt dedicated to his father for 6 minae if he wanted, that would give him enough for a sword and shield with some money left over for food and drink. It did not take him long to put the belt on the table in front of the armorer and thus gain 6 minae for himself, he quickly bought the sword and shield and after strapping the shield on his back and the sword at his waist he made his way out of the market area and towards the temple where he could pray in peace.

He walked with his back straight and proud, his face stern and emotionless as he took in everything around him. He decided that he would pray to his father, it was only right seeing as how he was his son and now needed some sort of guidence, but the worship of Hades was not done in many of the regular temples seen in cities. In fact if he remembered correctly Mycenea was one of two cities that actually had a temple dedicated to the Lord of the Dead. 

Well he was too far away from there so that would not do. He made his way to the cave that he had seen right outside of the city and kneeled at the entrance before laying his hands and head on the ground and saying,* "Father, forgive me for selling the belt of yours that I had. Every soul that I send to you on the journey ahead of me will prove to you my devotion, I pray that you may guide me on this journey ahead of me."* He knew that Hades would prefer the souls of those that he would kill on this journey to an old belt any day which was why he had not hesitated to sell it for a sword and shield, two things that would enable him to give praise to his father in one of the only ways that he would accept it.


----------



## firstandonly246 (Jan 14, 2011)

Akantha was still troubled by what the Oracle said. She has been having nightmares for years and it was always about that night with the Oracle. She has been living with the Hunter and his family for years now, and she has been so thankful for their hospitality. She has been exhausted from those nightmares that she has become fed up with them and want them to be gone forever. She has finally made up her mind and has decided to leave the Hunter in search for answers for. It was a sullen moment, she has grown attached to them, they are like family too her, and she owed them a lot for letting her in.

She finally left after saying their goodbyes, and left towards the town. It took a few days since the forest was over 30 stadions from it. She finally reached it after a grueling trek, and decided to look for weaponry to defend herself on her journey. She looked inside her punch and counted 9 minae and a medallion of Apollo. She decided to wear the medallion around her neck but underneath her shirt so nobody could see it and try to steal it. She saw a bowyer and decided to take a loot at his wares, since she has been trained by the Hunter. She saw some decent bows and decided to buy one and one quiver of arrows. She looked inside her pouch to count how much minae she had, which came down to only 1. She didnt want to become minae-less so she chose not too spend anymore.

She equipped her bow and attached the quiver of arrows on her back and went for a stroll down the streets of the down. She missed seeing all the strangers since the only people she saw for years were the Hunters family. She talked with them to learn about current events. She became bored and her mind started to wander about what the Oracle said about her father being Apollo. Even though she was told Oracles never lied, she still could not bring herself into believing it.

She wandered around some more for a little while, enjoying the sunshine and the smell of cooked meat. The meat reminded her of her life with the Hunter, and she started to weep for she missed them and the warmth of their love. Even though she wanted to go back to them, she knew she must move forwards to rid herself of her nightmares.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

finally adar had enough for the journey ahead so he slowly walked to the market. The journey took a long time he had never needed to go to the market before. every one there was to paranoid hardest place to rob. after while he did manage to find it thanks to the help of a old teacher 

in the market he milled around the shops until he saw what he wanted, a sword at its hilt metal feathers sprouted he looked up at it watching as the light gleamed of it. it made the club next to it seem cumbersome he never liked slowness he had always been fast. he confidently walked up to the shop keeper and said "how much does this cost." 
"Ahh i see you want my best sword 5 minae" he replied 
"I will buy it for 4 "
"4 and 50 darchma."
"this is my final offer 4 and 40"
"as you wish"
he handed over the money and took the sword enjoying its weight in his hand after getting a quick meal of ox. he started look around he needed something he did not have to carry that would protect him armour. in the armoury the prices were low so there was no need to haggle he counted his money after passing over 4 minae he realised he only had 60 darchma left. oh well he thought enough to survive on 

now he had done all he needed that day he went to his fathers temple. in there kneeling down he bellowed "farther i will not fail you i swear" then he left by this time it was late and the moon was beginning to rise. the air was painfully cold and he decided to retire home


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

_"Son, you know the truth now, you know I'm not your father, and that Ares is. You must leave, and gain the glory that the Gods have given you."_ Hekos' father said to him_, "You have brought me bad reputations and hatred from many because of your temper. Now it's time for you to learn to harness your hatred, anger, and violence to become your true Father's son." _

Hekos growled as the door was closed in his face and bellowed out after his "father" *"Is it my fault my mum's a whore and slept with him?! You spineless coward."*

He had luckily managed to send his sisters away to the shrine of Athena and he was not going to allow his father to bring them back to his father who would get rid of them as soon as possible. He had given strict instructions to the priestess in charge not to allow any male but him see them. Of course Hekos and his trip to Delphi had soon been discovered and his father had been very angry and wanted him out. Heskos had laughed at him when he spoke to him.

Hekos headed for the nearest town, he searched for the smith and soon located it. He only had 3 minas on him, though he did have a plaque to his father. One too which he did not need, he knew that his father would care what he did, not what he kept. He put it down on the smiths table and said it was worth 6 minae. The smith nodded and handed over the Minae befor Hekos made his choice. He now had nine Minea, and put it to good use. He bought basic armour, strapping it to himself and a short sword. 

Now he was down 8 minae and 40 drachmas. This had left him 60 drachmas for supplies and what not. He was itching to find a battle and prove himself.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hektor awoke inside his uncle's house fairly confused. It was morning and he felt rested, but he did not remember returning home. The last thing he remembered was the beach and the fisherman and his strange message. Laying in bed for a few moments, relishing the feel of the sunshine on his face, Hektor quickly decided what he needed to do next. After rising and splashing his face with fresh water, he packed his few belongings that were in his room, and headed out to the forge. 

He knew that there were several things that he could sell to finance his coming journey. He collected a few of his older tools, a few completed pieces, and began to search for his good chisel. After several minutes of searching he found it in a far corner of the smithy. It was laying on top of a medium sized round medallion bearing the visage of Hephaestus, bearing his fathers face he mused. The medallion was wrapped in a piece of parchment and on the parchment was written a short note in his uncle's hand. "Hektor, keep this for luck" - Dimitri, was all it said. Taking his uncle's advice he strung the medallion with a spare leather cord and tucked it beneath his shirt. Hektor found that it had a rather comforting weight. With his belongings packed, he left home without a backward glance. 

His journey into town was rather uneventful and upon arriving in the market place he was able to find buyers for most of his belongings. It was painful to part with these physical reminders of his past, but he needed the money, and he believed that the 8 minae that he had made from the sale would be enough to sustain him for a while. Hektor decided that he would not sell the Hephaestus medallion, he felt that to do so would dishonor his father. Something compelled him to keep it. Hektor had been well served by trusting his instincts in the past and he wasn't about to start ignoring them now. 

Hektor decided that his next stop needed to be for weapons and equipment. He went to an near buy blacksmith and procured for himself some armor and a very sturdy, leather wrapped, oaken club. The heft and feel was very comfortable to him. It felt like swinging a hammer in the forge, but something wasn't right. Looking beyond the blacksmith he got a glimpse of the mans forge. Hektor was impressed with his set up and complimented the smith on the quality of his products and his shop. 

"Would it be possible for me to buy some iron and iron spikes that I could set into this fine club?", Hektor inquired. He felt the need, some innate compulsion to make the club even better. 

The smith looked at Hektor for a long time before answering. Finally he said, "50 Drachma for the Iron, and 10 Drachma per iron spike." The smith motioned Hektor into the forge and continued, "use any of the tools you like." 

Hektor paid the smith for the iron banding and 5 iron spikes. He then spent the next hour shaping and working the metal until he was satisfied with his work. 

Thanking the smith, Hektor took to the road. He decided to just walk until something stopped him. Perhaps he would head to Delphi. The gods only knew where his road would lead from here.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Hektor: You continue to walk until you reach Delphi, when you make it into the city you start to wander through it looking at the abundant life. You walk quietly without interacting with anyone before you run into an old woman, as you begin to apologize she smiles and says

"Let it be son of Hephaestus," she continues to tell you she is one of the servants of the Oracle of Delphi and that the Oracle said that a demi-god would be coming, after she finishes he asks you to follow her to the Oracle. When you get to the Oracle, they consult the Pythia, after she is finished speaking the priestess walks over to you, "You must prepare yourself for a long journey Hektor son of Hephaestus, you must seek the man Thynkos, you will begin your journey with his training. He is known to live in the country surrounding Delphi." After she is finish telling you your prophecy you excuse yourself politely and leave the temple to search for Thynkos

Hekos: As you travel the country surrounding Delphi you bump into a man, being a son of Ares instead of apologizing you yell at him angrily, this begins a petty argument between the two of you which ends with you swinging and punching him squarely in the face. You two begin to fight and after a short while the man subdues you. In between deep breathes he speaks to you. "You know, for a wise ass like yourself you seem to be a pretty decent fighter, who taught you how to fight?" you angrily tell them that you learned to fight on your own and through the skills of your father Ares.

At first the man doesn't believe you, finally he relents and says "Come with me, maybe Thynkos can teach you a thing or two, he's a great man, and supposedly he's trained demigods before" he sarcastically says demigods but leads you to a small training camp. When you get there the man says "You're going to have to wait for awhile, Thynkos is out with a group of his students training." 

Explore the camp, and meet a few of the other students, however no one will believe that you're a demigod

Adar: After waking you pack your provisions and head out on your journey. You make it to a small compound, a man inside tells you that it is the training camp of Thynkos. You ask to see him, but the man says that he is gone for the moment. You decide to wander around the compound and meet a few of the other trainees, one agrees to have a quick duel with you, and in only a few minutes, the man has disarmed you and has his axe at your neck. 

He appears to smile though it's hard to tell through a thick beard that envelops his face. "You have a lot to learn" He says roughly his voice sounds like sandpaper being rubbed against itself. He extends a hand and lowers his axe, "I'm Thynkos, the trainer of champions" he says unmodestly, you tell him your story and afterwards he tells you to sleep in one of the cabins and that he will decide whether he will accept you.

Akantha: You decide to head to Delphi, and on your way you see a compound not far out of town, you head in to seek shelter as night starts to come. You are greeted by a tall man with a thick beard and rough voice. He introduces himself as the owner of the compound, Thynkos, he sees the bow on your back and asks you how good you are with it. After you tell him about your skill he says, "I'll tell you what, if you can catch dinner for us then you can stay, we need at least two deer, I'll give you two hours to find and kill them, then bring them back to the compound, with that he walks away.

Vespasian: After buying the sword and shield you begin your journey by travelling to Delphi. As you make it towards the city you see a compound and you hear the struggles of men inside the fenced area. you walk up to the gate and call out. A man by the name of Thynkos answers, he seems to be occupied, he agrees that you may stay if you can beat him in a duel. You don't succeed but you are able to put up a good fight, and Thynkos says "Well you didn't win but you seem to be a decent fighter, believe it or not but I got a few new students today who are sharing a cabin by the edge of the compound you may stay with them.


All: After you guys find your way to the compound and do your various tasks for Thynkos go to the cabin and meet each other before turning in for bed.


----------



## firstandonly246 (Jan 14, 2011)

After Thynkos told her to go hunt, she went and searched for a large satchel so she could cut the meat after the kill, knowing she would not be able to carry two adult deer back to the compound. She found one that looked as ancient as the man who gave her it and went off to the forest to hunt. She noticed the forest was rather ominous in the dark, but she still carry onward. She sat for awhile, copying the noise of a female doe and waiting for the hunt. She had to wait a good part of the hour before a male deer finally came along and she drew her bow a notched and arrow. She waited for just the right moment for the clear shot to the heart. She aimed, held her breath, and let the arrow fly towards its target. It hit the deer right in the neck, puncturing the airway and stunning the creature. She ran as fast as she could before the deer could scamper off ,with what little life it had left, and stabbed the deer in the brain for the kill. She removed the arrow and cleaned it so she could use it again.

She skinned the deer and cut up the meat and put it in the old pouch. She took the pelt and rolled it up and put in the the pouch as well. She started to search for tracks as night was approaching fast, and she did not want to be in the forest when it was night knowing that is when predators come out. She walk quietly and slowing, and tried to walk in the wind to mask her scent. She heard a rustle in the bushes and froze. A deer slowly walked out several yards in front of her, its ears rotating, listening for anything. She notched her bow as quietly as possible and released the string. The arrow hit dead on and killed it instantly. She didnt have the time to skin the animal, as darkness was creeping in. She grabbed it carcass and put in over her shoulder and ran as fast as she could, fearing that a pack of wolves would be on her scent or the scent of fresh meat. She could hear the howls of them not far from her and ran even faster.

She reached the edge of the forest and saw the dim light of torches form the town in the distance. She quickly found the compound and gave Thynkos the pouch full of meat and threw down the other kill. Exhausted she asked, "May I keep the pelts? I may find an armourer that can make it into leather." He said he would think about it, so she went inside the compound and laid down next the the warmth of the fire. Thinking about how close she came from being the hunter to the prey.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The country side melted away as Hektor walked. He set a good pace and in no time at all he crested a rise and the city of Delphi stretched out below him. 

As Hektor walked into the city he was amazed at the amount of activity. He had never been to a city this size and its gargantuan size and constant buzz of activity had him on edge. He was uncomfortable with large crowds and he felt as though the weight of this city itself was pressing down on him. He decided that he would head towards the temple district and make an offering to his father in thanks for the safe journey he had. After an hour of walking he realized that he had passed the same food stand for the third time. He came to terms with the fact that he had no idea where he was going and asked the food merchant for directions to the temples. 

Finally on the right track Hektor entered the temple district and he was overwhelmed with its size and grandeur. Gawking like a child he ran full on into someone, knocking them to the dirt. He oriented himself and was horrified to realize that the person he had almost flattened was an elderly woman wearing the robes and talismans of the Oracle. 

“A thousand apologies honored priestess,” Hektor stammered as he helped the woman to her feet. 

To his surprise the woman smiled and replied, “Let it be son of Hephaestus. The oracle had told of your coming and I am not so old that a fall will break me. Come.” She gestured for him to follow and stode of in the direction of the Temple of the Oracle. 

Hektor followed and soon found himself in a large chamber, heavy with the scent of incense, and full of acolytes to the the Oracle. He watched his guide join a woman, who Hektor could only assume was priestess by the manner of her dress, and she and his guide turned to consult a figure concealed by gossamer curtains. The air felt strange and the hairs on the back of Hektor’s neck stood up. It felt as if the very air carried a charge of power, almost like when lightning streaks across the sky. He knew that the curtains concealed Pythia, the Oracle of the Gods. 

After several minutes the Priestess emerged from the curtained area and made directly for him. 

"You must prepare yourself for a long journey Hektor son of Hephaestus, you must seek the man Thynkos, you will begin your journey with his training. He is known to live in the country surrounding Delphi,” she said as she reached him. She blessed him invoking the name of Hephaestus and strode away with purpose. 

Hektor was filled with renewed energy having a direction and destination. He decided to leave immediately as he had plenty of daylight left for travel, and after only a few hours walk he found himself approaching a large encampment fortified by a heavy wall. 

He approached the front gate and found that his way was barred by a large man with a large bushy beard that almost obscures his face. He was seated on an upturned barrel and as he observed Hektor approach he rose and shouldered a large war-axe. 

“Welcome son of Hephaestus,” the man roared. “You are expected and welcome. To pass you must engage me in combat. I will test your will and fortitude as you would a piece of iron. Only then can I know how you are to be shaped.”

The man rushed him with a wild swing of his axe. Hektor rushed forward, closing the distance, and rolled under the strike bringing his club up to block further attacks. The man leveled a fury of attacks at Hektor and Hektor knew that he would be bested by the man’s skill. He gave the man an opening and allowed him to get in for what would be a killing strike. 

“Well fought,” the man said as he held his axe blade against Hektor’s neck, “though I expected more.” A look of disappointment crossed the man’s face. Hektor smiled and tapped one of the iron spikes of his club against the inside of the man’s thigh just below the groin. 

“I may have lost if you had stuck full,” Hektor said quietly, “but your loss would have been more painful I think.” 

Without moving the man pondered Hektor for a long time before letting out a booming laugh and saying, “Welcome young Hektor. You will be one I will enjoy training. I am Thynkos, trainer of champions, and you are in for a time. Go to the southside of the compound,” Thynkos instructed, “I have several other new recruits that will arrive today. You will share a cabin with them.” 

Thynkos motioned him into the camp and Hektor took off at a trot to the cabin his new teacher had indicated. He found the cabin he had been directed to, opened the door, and entered. He found the cabin to be empty so far, so he chose a bunk and began to make himself at home. He couldn’t help but feel that he was in for quite an adventure.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

Adar glanced around his cabin thoughts whirled through his head.'Will he be accepted, will he be trained by a legend. He had heard of Thynkos's name before he trained the most skilled warriors from all around Greece. Men travelled thousands of miles just to train with him, most did not get the honour. 

Adar decided that waiting around doing nothing and hoping were not best way to spend his time. He decided to meet a few pupils. He entered the barracks to see two pupils sparring, blades flew. They parried, thrusted and countered for what seemed like an age until one of them made a mistake. He had tired of the fight, lunged quickly but with all his might. While most men would have been wounded by this lunge the opponent easily dogged it and bringing his sword down, knocked the opponents sword to the ground.

Cheering filled the room, Adar was shocked how could men be so skilled. A man then came calling out a few names and handing them money. Adar realised that this man was in charge of betting, he did not bet for he had limited funds and it was really just luck.
The next fight began and the room filled with cheering once again but soon was silent as the axe and the sword man fought. The fight was a marvel the swordsman was quick off the mark but not expecting the axe mans speed was almost cut in half. After that the swordsman was more wary and soon they were circling around each other a spiral of weapons and skill each waiting for an opening. The fight continued in this way building an aura of suspence. 

In the eighteenth minute the fight ended. the swordsman had jumped in the air dogging a strike from the axe man and landed on him the axeman collapsed. The swords man had won.

Adar was tired and so decided to return to the cabin there he met a strong looking man and a women. He boldly introduced him self stating that he was Adar son of Hermes and he had an important future


----------



## firstandonly246 (Jan 14, 2011)

As she slept, a man rudely woke her, claiming that he is the son of Hermes. He looked well built and tall with bright blue eyes. His boldness showed her that he is a little cocky and is not upset about having a God abandoning him.

"Son of Hermes, be silent! Can't you see we are sleeping? We both have trekked many miles to get here and I had to hunt 2 damn deer right before nightfall. So I am exhausted, and all I want to do is sleep. I apologize for being so blunt."


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Having claimed a bunk and unpacked his meager belongings, Hektor decided that he should explore the compound just to familiarize himself with his surroundings. Hektor was uncomfortable in new places and with new people until he managed to get the lay of the land so to speak. So he left the cabin and went wandering around the perimeter and interior of Thynkos' compound. 

He found the training area and inside the fenced area men and women alike trained with sword, shield, axe, and mace. Further in the distance he observed people training with bows and arrows, riddling targets with excellent shots. 

Moving on he found the kitchens, stables, and finally a large smithy. he asked for something to eat from the kitchen and was suprised to receive and apple, several slices of cheese, and a large hunk of homemade bread. He sat and ate his meal next to the smith, relishing the heat of the forge on his skin and found comfort in the familiar beat of the smith's hammer. 

It was after dark when he returned to the cabin and upon entering he found that one of the other beds was now occupied by the sleeping form of a woman. There was a candle burning on the small table in the corner and it cast a faint light over her face. He decided not to wake her as she looked exhausted. He began to get himself ready for sleep, slighly disconcerted that he would be sharing his sleeping space with a female, when the door to the cabin burst open with a bang, and a tall figure stepped into the room. 

The candle light sent this newcomers features into stark relief and the light reflected in his startling blue eyes. 

"I am Adar, son of Hermes," the newcomer announced in a rather arrogant manner. 

Hektor barely had time to process the Adar's arrival when the woman sat bolt upright in bed and said, "Son of Hermes, be silent! Can't you see we are sleeping? We both have trekked many miles to get here and I had to hunt 2 damn deer right before nightfall. So I am exhausted, and all I want to do is sleep. I apologize for being so blunt." Without another word she went back to sleep. 

Hektor felt it only fair that he introduce himself. He extended a welcoming hand, which Adar took by the forearm and shook vigorously, "I am Hektor, son of Hephaestus. I am pleased to meet you. Perhaps a less boistrous entrance would be better next time." Hektor continued with a nod in the womans direction, "It appears that it would be prudent."


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Hekos moved quickly out of town, he was going near Delphi, trying to find some way to make himself more famous and to show his father how he should be kept near his side. To be honest though he was also spoiling for a fight, especially with his new weapons and armour. As he walked he saw few people on his path, well there was one. One who seemed to be a little overweight, not fat but heavy. He was also well built and walking directly towards Hekos, the two would bump into each other unless one moved, and Hekos was damned if he would.* "Old man, move out of my way, I have business to attend and will be damned to the halls of Hades if I allow you to stay in my way."
*
The two bumped into each other, the older man barking out a curse at him. Hekos would be damned if he rolled over and took that. He lunged forward, striking low with his fists. However the man anticipated this and struck high, knocking him to the ground. The man leapt on top of him, and punched him in the face. Hekos rolled with the blow and launched his knee up into the mans stomach causing him to double up. The man used his bodyweight to get on top of Hekos and held him there.

"You know, for a wise ass like yourself you seem to be a pretty decent fighter, who taught you how to fight?" Hekos spat up at him before replying, "I needed no one to teach me, I had the help of my father Ares and taught myself how to fight you old fool.

The man didn't seem to believe him, but at Hekos insistence he said, _ "Come with me, maybe Thynkos can teach you a thing or two, he's a great man, and supposedly he's trained demigods before"_ Hekos heard a hint of sarcasm and laughed at this old fool. The man stood and led him to the camp before saying, _"You're going to have to wait for awhile, Thynkos is out with a group of his students training." 
_

Hekos immediately looked around and set off through the camp. He soon found a group of three, one female two male, the female asleep while the two conversed quietly, Hekos nodded to them as he passed by and sat down by a fire.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

Adar could see that the women was not in the best of mood, it was not hard. Looking around he saw a bow beside her, he could easily take it no one would see. But was it worth it she would need it And he did not want to make enemy within a day. His thoughts were interrupted by the well built man greeting him saying that his name was Hektor and he was son of Hephaestus. Adar soon had taken a liking to Hektor. He was in the middle of telling Hektor about the fights he had seen and how he should see one when another man came in nodding then sitting by the fire. Adar suddenly realised how hungry he was speaking quietly enough as to not wake the women he said "she said something about two deer anyone else hungry he then walked off to get some food


----------



## firstandonly246 (Jan 14, 2011)

Akantha woke up from the sound of her own stomach growling at her. She had been so tired that she had forgotten to eat. She got up noticing a another man had entered and was sitting quietly next to the fire. She went to look for the deer she killed and found Adar, ripping off a piece of meat. She felt bad about snapping at him and felt she needed to apologize.

"Im sorry, for being so rude earlier. I was having a really bad day and just wanted to sleep."

She took a piece of meat and found and went back to the cabin. When she came back Hektor was still awake and so was the silent man near the fire. She sat down near the fireplace and stuck an arrow through the meat to cook it over the fire.

"My name is Akantha, Im not really good with introducing myself. But I can see your the silent type so I won't bother you."


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

"My name is Akantha, Im not really good with introducing myself. But I can see your the silent type so I won't bother you."

Hekos looked up from the spitting fire to see the young women that had been asleep inside standing there waiting for the deer to cook. When he looked at her he thought of his sisters, both serving Athena now, but he was still worried about them. He would make sure that they were safe. "A pleasure to meet you Akantha, I am Hekos son of Ares. I wouldn't say I am the silent type, just need to adjust to the new situation." He said devoid of emotion. He was a son of Ares through and through and as such would not get close to his fellow trainees.

There was no way that he would even consider thinking that they were even equal to him in their combat abilities and that was all that he cared about. Though he would look out for them for now when he had his break he would take it. It was pretty dark but he felt no need to sleep yet, and as such he excused himself before standing. He hoped to practice his swords manship so more in his free time and now was the perfect opportunity.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vespasian had made his way to Delphi rather quickly yet had not felt a calling to head towards the temple where the Oracle resided. Instead he was drawn to a compound where he could hear the sounds of training and fighting coming from within its high walls, so stopping at the gate he called out to any who would hear him. A burly man came out and spoke to him saying that if he defeated him in a duel than he would allow Vespasian to stay there and sleep.

He armed himself and the duel ended rather quickly, or rather quickly for Thynkos, for Vespasian he felt as if he had held his own for as long as he was able. Thynkos told him that he could stay and to head to a cabin out back where some other trainees were staying. Vespasian silently walked through the compound carefully analyzing and judging those around him even though he didnt mean to, it was just a habit of his that he had.

He reached the cabin and stepped through the door to see a few men and one woman all sitting or standing around the fire. Vespasian walked in with the all the royal bearing that he was gifted being the son of Hades, his face stern and unforgiving as he spoke, his voice deep and powerful, *"Greetings, I am Vespasian, son of Hades." *he waited for the others to introduce themselves.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

Adar was finally getting ready for bed when another man walked in claiming he was the son of Hades. Adar finally realised that all the people in his cabin claimed to be demigods odd he thought. He then replied " I am Adar son of Hermes I hope not to be rude but I am very tired and need to get to sleep there is hot deer in the kitchen I would recommend it then he quickly got Into bed and shut his eyes.


----------



## firstandonly246 (Jan 14, 2011)

While she cooked the meat, Adar came back and went to lay down. A few minutes after, a man walked in and exclaimed, "Greetings, I am Vespasian, son of Hades." He almost looked like a god with his stature and facial features. His eyes were hard to look at, and it scared her when she would look into them. Grogly, Adar got up and said, "I am Adar son of Hermes I hope not to be rude but I am very tired and need to get to sleep there is hot deer in the kitchen I would recommend it." After that he went back to sleep. She sliced off some of her cooked meat and walked towards Vespasian. "Hi, Im Akantha, we are all pretty tired but if you are hungry, I just cooked some meat, so you wont need to go to the kitchen to cook some up yourself," and handed him the meat she sliced off.


----------

